# Uses for 1/50 hp Motor



## Susan_in_SF (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
I made the mistake of buying off ebay a dc motor speed controller for my lathe without double checking what hp the controller was rated for.  It arrived today, and now I see it is rated for only 1/50 hp.  Can someone kindly tell me what shop equipment uses only 1/50hp?  I now have to decide if I will sell this controller online, or by a 1/50hp motor.  

Thanks in advance.  This group is awesome for experienced advice 

Susan


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 23, 2017)

Maybe not in the shop but they are used in a variety of applications.  Gear motors come to mind.  You can get a respectable torque from a low rpm gear motor with 1/50th hp.
Here are some examples. http://www.anaheimautomation.com/products/brush/brush-motors.php?tID=101&pt=t&cID=24


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 24, 2017)

practical uses:
well with 1/50 hp motor, you could make a sharpening device for woodworking tools and use the motor as a powerplant
possibly design and build an automatic pet feeder...
as a drive motor for a pellet stove/BBQ pellet feed system 

just plain goofy uses:
a variable speed disco ball turner
a Rube Goldberg egg frying device
playing card shuffler
playing card dealer
shoe buffer


----------



## JPigg55 (Aug 24, 2017)

What is the type and specs for the controller ??? I might be interested if you decide to sell.
It could be useful for some sort of small DC motor as a servo type drive for a quill downfeed or similar application.


----------



## hman (Aug 27, 2017)

IIRC, household sewing machines have something like 1/50 HP AC motors.  So think of something about as powerful as a sewing machine.  Or maybe think of what you can power with a DC motor about the size of your fist.

A "sensitive" drill press (say for ⅛" to #60 bits) comes to mind.  I've seen a couple built by hobby machinists, and they're quite nice.  Back in the days of through-hole component PC boards, one of these would have been the cat's meow.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 27, 2017)

Let us know before you buy electrical/mechanical goodies, we can advise on possible compatibility issues
Mark S.


----------



## Linghunt (Aug 28, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> practical uses:
> well with 1/50 hp motor, you could make a sharpening device for woodworking tools and use the motor as a powerplant
> possibly design and build an automatic pet feeder...
> as a drive motor for a pellet stove/BBQ pellet feed system
> ...



Pencil sharpener...


----------

